# gnats/ fruit flies



## kubefuism (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, first thanks for reading and trying to help me out here.  Second, bad things happen when you go on vaction. The reason I started this thread was to recieve some insights on ridding my temple of gnats.  They are very small black flying insects that do not appear to orginate from the soil. They are however, eatting my plants like a fat chick at the all you can eat sizzler buffet.  (No offense to over-weight females, I can say that cuz I've lost 100 lbs in my life) It is a soil grow, however there is no standing water in the saucers they are in.  I just started flowering 2 weeks ago and also I really stick to organic gardening.  So if you know a chemical that can help me, list it, just don't be mad if its not my first choice. Any help would be great.  Thanks guys!!! We all make each other a little better...
:watchplant:


----------



## thebest (Sep 15, 2008)

I had the same problem, they are definatly comming from your soil. They are born in moisture and the eggs are in the soil. happend to me once too. Go to homedepot/wallmart or w.e and look for a insect killer, one that you can hang and it should do the trick. just read what it cures, most kill flys and stuff of that nature. Within a few days they should be all gone.Good luck


----------



## kubefuism (Sep 15, 2008)

An insect killer that I can hang.  May I have more description please? Like a bug zapper, fly paper that hangs, bug catcher, chem emitter.  I appricate the help, I don't have any experience with this.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 15, 2008)

many of those things that hang put out toxins...but if you let your soil dry out and put a couple inches of sand or prlite on top they wont get in your soil and lay there eggs thus stopping the life cycle. or...diatomaceous earth, but you dont want chem  and of course let the top couple inches of _soil_ dry out before watering


----------



## Hick (Sep 15, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> many of those things that hang put out toxins...but if you let your soil dry out and put a couple inches of sand or prlite on top they wont get in your soil and lay there eggs thus stopping the life cycle. or...diatomaceous earth, but you dont want chem  and of course let the top couple inches of _soil_ dry out before watering


DE(dio' earth) is NOT a chemical, nor an insecticide or miticide. It IS 100% organic, and does not poison, to kill pests. It's even OMRI certified.. 
  hxxp://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html


----------



## White Widow (Sep 15, 2008)

*Things to prevent gnats:*

- Do not over water!
- Get your self a soil humidity checker
- Never water if soil is over 6. I use 2 probes per bucket to check and make averages. So with 2 probes it would be do not water over average of 12 (If your using 2 probes).

*To get rid of them: *

- As previously mentionned, dry out the top layer of soil you have (First few inches).

- You can also add sand or perlite to the top of the soil (About 2 inchs minimum), make surethe sand doesn;t retain humidity cause the water won;t make it to the soild (Beach sand is good for this , gold sand).

- Aside from that there are sticky traps, (Yellow attracts them like crazy). you insert the trap on the soil top and they cant resist.

- Bug zappers used to get rid of bug on an exterior patio area, those work well and are not chmicaly driven.

- Also, the last desired way to take care of it would be to get some 100% biodegradable / plant safe fungus gnat insecticide. This is last resort though! You can use it as a mister, as a soil drench, and/or foliar spray. If you are going to do this though, I highly suggest flushing (After @ least 1 month of vegetation, and as often as every month to leech chems, While your @ it, if they are strong enough to handle it, turn on the shower on while they are in there. If they are stil lfairly small and couldn;t handle a good ole shower ... heavily spray leaves until run off with ph water to rid of the left over product.


----------



## kubefuism (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the good advice everyone.  I will look into Dio-Earth because of my access to it.  Drying out the top layer is definitaly my first move but I'm trying some t-12's this time so it takes a while for water to dry out.  Sticky traps may be an option because of the low apperent numbers.  I might just try my luck and avoid a full investation.  I will get sand, heat it to try and sani it, layer it in there, but there might not be two inches of room.  I keep the tether roots pretty well buried. Thanks again, I keep you updated...


----------



## HMAN (Sep 19, 2008)

kubefuism said:
			
		

> Thanks for the good advice everyone.  I will look into Dio-Earth because of my access to it.  Drying out the top layer is definitaly my first move but I'm trying some t-12's this time so it takes a while for water to dry out.  Sticky traps may be an option because of the low apperent numbers.  I might just try my luck and avoid a full investation.  I will get sand, heat it to try and sani it, layer it in there, but there might not be two inches of room.  I keep the tether roots pretty well buried. Thanks again, I keep you updated...



Just a side note.... the DEarth may lower your PH. Be sure and keep tabs on it after adding the DE. jmo. The other thing I've found to work is put a 50-50 mix of water and apple cider vinegar in a shallow dish or bowl. For some reason the fungus gnats seem to love it. It may take a day or two for them to start to show, but they'll find it. Sticky traps also work well. Lowe's has a product that may work for you too.... Green Light Organic Home and Garden Spray. 100% organic and won't hurt your babies.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

if you put D. earth as top layer on your soil , i would recomend bottom feeding, i wouldnt water it into my soil.....


----------

